# Jersey Bow starts tommorow



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

To all thats going out be safe, be careful, and be ethical! 
And remember that just being out there is what its all about!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Safe Hunting*

I hope everyone in NJ has successful and safe bow hunting.

Good luck to anyone making the oening day hunt.

Darin


----------

